# Incorporating a company in Singapore



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi 

I am registering a PVT LTD Company, so that I am not personally liable.

using the BIZ FILE link I have got the approval of my company name.

Now, the next step is to Incorporate the business into a company.

I am now onfused where should I go to do this, read some websites - they say to open a company account fill out some docs...etc.

On the BIZ FILE link - inorder to incorporate to company they ask some of the following questions like: 

Capital Information:

1) Currency - this is Singapore dollars
2) Shares Payable 
a) Cash 
b) Otherwise other than cash

3) Class of shares : Ordinary , Preferance Others

4) No of shares 
5) Price Per Share
6) Amount of Issued Share Capital
7) Amount of Paid up capital


Not sure what is all this for ? 
Can somebody please help . My requirement is to open a company so that I am not personally Liable.
Not able to start LLP - as it requires 2 PR of singapore.

Pls help , or please suggest some website. not enough funds to give to some lawyer 


Thanks a lot...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

andyrent said:


> Thanks a lot...


My 2 cents:

Well, you may need to really spend some time, and read up on the internet / google, or else really pay a company secretary to describe what each of these are  after all - that is too much info for anybody to collate and that is why you pay a legal secretary or a lawyer !!! :clap2: In other words, those semi-legal words are not that hard if you take time to search .. I hesitate as I would not want to feed wrong info ... 

Did you read up the ACRA site for the descriptors ?

Comparison table

Accounting and Corporate Regulatory Authority Singapore


----------



## Havoline (May 12, 2008)

andyrent said:


> Hi
> 
> I am registering a PVT LTD Company, so that I am not personally liable.
> 
> ...


I think if you company setup is small, it should be private exempt company. Shares by default are ordinary shares, even $1 capital paid up is acceptable. But you need to open a company bank account, and that would require directors resolution, extract of resolution for the bank to open your company's bank account. Setting up a private limited company is tedious initially because of the secretarial work and filing of resolution, but after the biz rolls, its just annual filing of statements to ACRA, and tax filing with IRAS.

I'm an accountant btw . Of course i know a few secretaries, but if you do a websearch, there's lots, best find one near to your office for convenience sake. I think forum regulations I'm not allowed to canvass for biz in the forum.


----------

